
Rally in Hong Kong to Support Edward Snowden - sethbannon
https://www.facebook.com/events/343137435789907/
======
nullc
Facebook?

Hah, NSA— you almost tricked me into clicking on that.

~~~
RivieraKid
Why would NSA want to do that?

------
slacka
If you want to show your support in America, you can join your local protest
on the 4th of July. You can find the details here:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/rtforganizers](http://www.reddit.com/r/rtforganizers)

------
funsa
Surprisingly good song about Snowden & Prism:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HA6T8mQg-
pw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HA6T8mQg-pw)

------
joeguilmette
It will be very interesting to see if he is able to rally support in HK

------
guyinblackshirt
Nice try, NSA!

